# RCMA (Research Council Make-up Artists) Make-up



## Bre (Jul 31, 2006)

Has anyone used RCMA Make-up??

Is it any good?

Is there a website with pictures of the products anywhere? It's come highly recomended to me but I have to have it mailed from a Make-up school and can't find any info on it. Was founded by a man called Vincent Kehoe in the 60's

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Rockell (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's a review for it. The girl who wrote it is a makeup artist and she talks about using it on herself and clients. I haven't tried it so I can't give any personal insight, sorry.

http://www.emakemeup.com/en2/flowerreport/view_review.php?sid=aa59473e1abb68b1ce13eb187&revi  ewid=6821&vr=1


----------



## Bre (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks so much Rockell! Very useful


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 1, 2006)

I have used their foundation, and love it. It is quite solid in the compact, so I find it best used when slightly warm. I generally let it sit in a window before using. The coverage is very adaptable. I prefer to use it with the thinner all over, and use it straight like a concealor on areas that need heavy coverage. It does exagerate dry skin, so be sure to exfoliate and moisturize the skin before applying. Application takes a bit of practice, especially if you're used to liquid or creamy foundations. I've found that a wedge sponge with a bit of the thinner works best for me (i'm pretty light-handed with foundation) I found that using a brush for application leaves texture marks. The finish is gorgeous, and it does photograph really beautifully. 
I have the Shinto and KO palettes, and just buy the regular tubs to refill as needed.
You can see them at 
http://camerareadycosmetics.com/products.php?cat=14


----------



## Bre (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow! Thank you so much, everyone here really is a goldmine of info and I appreciate it

Bre
x


----------

